# The Dog Ate My Homework (and I got proof)



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Dude........you totally should have used them!!!! How awesome would that have been.


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

But they sure are tied pretty! Looks like you took your time!


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Worst case of hookworm I've ever seen...


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

thats a pretty good story and glad all turned out ok  dogs eat the craziest thing  got a lab that crapped a sock not long ago ....he didnt look to happy while he was hunched over ;D


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

lmao...did you have to show the turd   

[smiley=puke.gif]..pretty funny, glad the dog is ok..


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

OK I'll say it... Tom, those flies look like sch!t to me.


----------



## Michael (Jul 22, 2009)

Glad everything came out ok.


----------



## adc77 (Jul 23, 2009)

wow! i hope your best friend is alright. i had a friend that said his dog got in to his tackle box and when he came home his lab had a mirror lure with one hook in his lip and one in the foot. he said the dog was hobbling around on three legs bleeding all over every thing in his apartment. luckily the dog was OK but what a mess. 
you can market a new line of predigested , scented flies.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

No more crappy flies ;D I learned a good lesson on this one. My chocolate lab who ate the flies is doing fine. I am now keeping my roll top desk closed when I am not around, Its much easier that way then cleaning everything up


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

Man that's some nasty flies ;D....I almost puked on this one! Glad your dog doing okay and nothing is serious.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

flies with built in chum! 

-Few folks out there can say their flies stand up to the harshest environments..including digestive juices!

[smiley=1-beer.gif]


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

This is a hard one for me...I keep wanting to read the replies, but I gotta scroll through the crap to find it ;D


----------



## love2flyfish (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow, I just moved all my flies off my desk after reading this!!! You need to rename those flies, what should you call them??? Those could of been the most expensive flies in the world kinda like the most expensive coffee in the world.......

Kopi Luwak the most expensive coffee in the world does exist, and those who drink the expensive coffee insist that it is made from coffee beans eaten, partly digested and then excreted by the Common palm civet, a weasel-like animal.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Bet those would work great for catching "hound"fish! ;D  Funny story, although the fact that I read it right before lunch is a bit unfortunate. Glad the dog's ok, but if any of the flies I get from the swap smell like crap, you're out of the next one!


----------



## popcorn (Apr 11, 2010)

Glad the pooch is OK. You know Berkely might have been interested in that recipe.....a new Gulp flavor!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2010)

Can't top the wise cracks already made but this thread is funny knowing the pooch is going to be OK. ;D ;D

Next time make sure your fly is up.


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

That brings a whole new meaning to The term crappy flies! Glad your dogs alright, I guess you could call them doo doo brown after your chocolate lab.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> if any of the flies I get from the swap smell like crap, you're out of the next one!



[smiley=1-laugh.gif]


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Further proof that God loves Labradors! I bet the lead eyes helped keep the points facing upstream.

If that had happened to a military dog, the hooks would have all been point out and hung up from tongue to butt. 

It is for the best that you didn't use the flies.  If they had worked well, your dog would of had a rough future.

Nate


----------



## freeflyfree (May 12, 2010)

Can't get that turd out of my mind, the color, the consistency, the way it was broken in half, I started imagining the smell and the feeling of vomit came to my mouth, This is the very first time I post here, I have been trying to read all the topics but never felt so compelled to respond. This thread however made me laugh to this day, great story, happy to hear the dog is ok.

Felipe


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

> It is for the best that you didn't use the flies.  If they had worked well, your dog would of had a rough future.
> 
> Nate


LMAO! that is soo wrong!! [smiley=1-whoops1.gif]


----------



## Salty_South (Feb 25, 2009)

I just had this happen the other day! The vet said to induce vomiting using a cap full of Peroxide, so I did... I then found the fly in the very very very bottom of the couch.. My bad Yogi! He is fine now but I feel awful about the whole incident.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Ouch! Poor dog.


----------



## ou18582 (Jan 18, 2010)

This is why we have fly boxes...lots and lots of fly boxes. Glad the dog is OK.


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

That's a great story!


----------

